# As I proceed to create pulse configuration?



## teo (May 10, 2016)

Hello community:

As I proceed to create pulse config  ~/.config/pulse/daemon.conf  and add this file?


```
flat-volumes=yes
```


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2016)

Some context would be nice. 

"I'm in some city and I want to turn left. Is that possible?". Without knowing what city, where you are in that city and where you need to go, it will be impossible to answer.


----------

